# I've seen the tracks in the fresh snow



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

and two days ago he scooted out of the 'igloo' shelter I had made for Annie before we adopted her into the house. I had come around the corner unexpectedly I guess and he ran toward the alley but stopped about 15' ahead of me and turned to look at me. Then walked away. so, I got a gray/white large furry cat who took up in one of my feral enclosures. Ok. Good. we got to minus 20 or more last nite, same tonite.

This afternoon when I returned home from fixing a furnace and frozen pipe I noticed this cat had sat on a snowpile at the corner of my alley garage. He probably ran when I drove in. Sitting on cold snow to grab a few of the suns rays probably wasn't the best thing. I took an empty milk crate and put some leaves in it and a covering on the top. If we have sun tomorrow he will have a warmer spot and it is sheltered from our NW windchills of -40. Then I will level some more of the piled snow since this side of the garage faces due south. (I didn't think of this but most ferals know instinctively to find sunny safe spots...I'm not that smart.) I'll see if I have more leaves or will have to get some straw...wish I had gotten more at the compost place in the fall. Something ontop of the snow and at least leaves will be warm for him (and others).

By Thursday we will have higher temps and maybe even 30 by the weekend. I think I will excavate some of the piled snow from my snowblower. There are leaves below it and the warmer temps might dry it out some...Might be a rest spot for other ferals of which there are a lot of in the city. Even a board or old door on top of the snow would work as the morning sun would warm it. I'll sleep on it. Most of my city yard is shaded even in the summer..almost all shade in the winter due to buildings nearby etc.


' '


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

*feral shelter site*

I'd do some of these but left near the alley, they would get stolen and I have more permanent ones in my yard. Maybe only two ferals using them now..one for sure as noted above.

http://www.indyferal.org/Literature/out_cat_shelter.pdf


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh. That would break my heart. It amazes me how resilient they are. I'm complaining about the -20 we're supposed to get to here tonight. At least we don't have several feet of snow to deal with. I really don't know how cats manage to stay dry/warm. Bless you for taking care of them!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I "built" those same shelters for my ferals. 

I didn't know about the SnuggleSafes. I use electric heating pads, but it's good to know there's something that lasts for 12 hours for areas without power.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Bummer....I don't know why I was up so early today, 4am but wife said "I'm hungry. Where is that turkey roast from last nite?"-- "Right where I told you it was", I replied. I knew right then and there she wasn't asking where it was.....so I nuked a plate for her.

And then cleaned litter boxes and gathered up trash as the garbage truck comes early. I went out the door and wondered if I should take the long way to the alley, around the apt bldg. next door, or use my walkway around my house. Which would put me right by the 'feral igloo'. I chose the shorter route.

And, spooked the gray and white who took up residence in it. This time he didn't look back as he scurried to the alley. Sorry bud, He went to the neighbors area. Well, He will have sense enough to come back. I checked the water dish and the water was not frozen so the elec water dish is still working.

His dry food wasn't touched. I'm surprised about that. I'll put out some meat after sun up, maybe by the sun spot I made two days ago with a milk crate and leaves.

Now back to bed.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

At least you know he will use it for shelter, that's got to make you feel better. My feral, that over the past few years has become quite tame, she will not touch dry food. She will not touch good canned cat food either. She will only eat fancy feast, and only certain flavors and varieties. She will eat people food though, that she loves, probably because she ate most of her meals from a trash can in my neighborhood for years. 

I can't imagine those kind of temperatures. I'm in Florida and we are having cold temps, for us, in the 30's at night, and people and pets here are not used to those temperatures. I've been lucky enough to get Arwen, my feral, to sleep in my garage in the evenings. As soon as the sun comes up, she is out the door and when the sun really starts to shine, she is curled up right in the best spot she can find, funny how they do know where those places are. 

Cats are such resilient little creatures. If only they knew how much we worried about them, especially when it's cold. Good luck with your ferals, I'm betting they will use the places you have for them.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, bless you for getting up at the crack of dawn to feed them and check on them. Who knows what their fates would be without you!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey I am impressed about getting food for your wife at 4AM!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

4am, 4pm...she's kinda laid up with COPD issues,,,that is she naps, spends time on the computer, does a few chores upstairs, sleeps, up with some aches and pains so to find us up together in the middle of the night is not unusual. I'm semi-retired but work one part time job on weekends and am also still doing home maintenance on a regular basis but not every day. I do all the cooking or bring home takeout.

Not normal for me to get up at the crack of dawn anymore...I'm usually up too late in the evenings.....most home repair work is late mornings/afternoons.

I trimmed some beef meat off of some bones tonite when I was making beef stew and set it out. My 'Gray Ghost' feral might try that as HF recommended. I'm sure GG is utilizing many garbage bins for scraps as many in my alley aren't the neatest at garbage etiquette. And, I made two areas in the sun for whom ever wants some sun on the south side of my garage. Alley trafic will spook them but at least they can come back there.

Temps? Ya it is cold but the winds died down and the polar vortex (new name for Alberta Clipper) is moving north again. Good....the sun is noticably higher in the sky and anything that sits in the sun gets warm. Fierce winds diminished too. Sons car started...All is good.


----------

